# DRT . .dDRT??



## PhilGillis (Feb 24, 2016)

Can someone please explain what dDRT is? I think dynamic double rope. I see it referenced a lot but unsure the difference between it and DRT.
Phil


----------



## Pelorus (Feb 24, 2016)

Hi Phil - just hit the Search Forum at the top of the screen (located underneath Product Reviews) and type DRT and DdRT where it says keywords.


----------



## treesmith (Feb 25, 2016)

Pretty sure DdRT stands for Doubled Rope System 

Double Rope System implies two separate ropes

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## ATH (Feb 25, 2016)

To elaborate on treesmith's answer:

*Think about DdRT about a rope going through a pulley...both ends move. You are tied to one of those ends. Your friction hitch runs on the other side of the rope.

*DRT is two ropes (or it can be one rope over the top of a limb...with the middle of the rope staying there the whole time) neither of which move as you climb. Sorta like SRT with two ropes. This is used most often in rappelling for caving and rock climbing.


----------



## kyza (Feb 25, 2016)

SRT= 1 stationary/static line 1:1
DRT= 2 stationary/static lines 2x 1:1
DbRT= 1 doubled/dynamic line 2:1

DbRT is "traditional" arborist Hitch climbing. One rope over a branch, one end is anchored to the harness and the other runs through a friction Hitch.

Peace, K.


----------



## PhilGillis (Feb 25, 2016)

thank you all


----------



## PhilGillis (Feb 25, 2016)

Hold on . .I think I confused myself again . . this is over the limb, left side is the end of the rope from throwing over, anchor knot to harness, right side friction hitch from eye to eye , micro pulley and goes to harness. what is this- DRT of DdRT???? 
And because I am using an eye to eye, this is technically split tail huh?


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Feb 25, 2016)

Ddrt, and yes, you could call that a split rail versus a closed system.


----------



## ATH (Feb 25, 2016)

If the helps you remember:
Using one strand of 1 rope is single rope (SRT)
Using one rope up and over the anchor (you could also say *doubled* over) is DdRT.
Using 2 separate ropes is Double Rope (it is not one rope doubled over**...but 2 ropes) is DRT.

Or this is even easier: tree climbers rarely use DRT, so it is basically always DdRT (not that everybody uses correct terminology...but that doesn't chance what is).



**Yes...to add to the confusion you could use one rope doubled over for DRT...but you are acting as if they are two separate ropes...the two strands are being used as independent of each other as if they were 2 separate ropes. DdDT you are most certainly using one rope doubled over and the two sides are obligated to work together.).


----------



## PhilGillis (Feb 25, 2016)

TheJollyLogger said:


> Ddrt, and yes, you could call that a split rail versus a closed system.




thank you!


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Feb 25, 2016)

If course, if you want to get way out on a limb, a drt ddrt (Ddrt squared) system is the way to go!


----------



## kyza (Feb 25, 2016)

Yep that is DBRT alright. Is that your current climbing system? If so your eye to eye friction chord gives you heaps of great friction Hitch options that will perform much better than the one you are using... In my opinion of course


----------



## PhilGillis (Feb 29, 2016)

thanks Kyza . . i am open for hitch options if you wanna share.


----------



## kyza (Feb 29, 2016)

My favorite is the VT (Valdotian Tresse) when "dialed in" it is a pleasure to work with. Tends well with a pulley, does not tighten up as bad as any other knot, and descent speeds can be controlled by one finger. The down side is that it takes some practice to tie right and if not tied well it will not grab consistently (dangerous)... So go low and slow for a while.


----------



## PhilGillis (Feb 29, 2016)

Thanks. Not sure what it in pic but been using a distel as my prusik would always get too tight to ascend. I hope I'm tying distel correctly. Seems to work great but been wanting to try vt. I wanted also to try blakes but the rest I took hitch is working great. Think I'm ready to add in a foot ascender.


----------



## kyza (Feb 29, 2016)

Definitely go to the VT, IMO no other knot comes close. What climbing line are you on? My recommendation is the cmi foot ascender, it is bomb proof and it's teeth are not too aggressive so you can use it on 1/2 inch 16 strand


----------



## PhilGillis (Feb 29, 2016)

kyza said:


> Definitely go to the VT, IMO no other knot comes close. What climbing line are you on? My recommendation is the cmi foot ascender, it is bomb proof and it's teeth are not too aggressive so you can use it on 1/2 inch 16 strand



I will. I'm using this 1/2" arbor flex that came with a kit from wespur. I will check out vt. Thanks for the info and advice!


----------



## Tripp (Jul 17, 2016)

Could I chime in here?
Would both carabiners clip into both rings on the harness?
Or would you separate the carabiners, one clipped into the left ring, the other into the right?


----------



## kyza (Jul 17, 2016)

Most people clip onto the bridge or bridge ring. I think you may be referring to the side D-rings? Usually those are used for flip lines and lanyards.


----------



## Tripp (Jul 17, 2016)

Thanks for the reply
No, I'm clipped into the bridge, it just seems "crowded"
Could I add an extra carabiner to the hitch to offset them?


----------



## kyza (Jul 17, 2016)

That is normal Ddrt clutter and the reason many use spliced eyes. I spent ages trying to solve the problem as it creates slop as well which is annoying on ascents. An extra large caribiner is another option...


----------



## Tripp (Jul 17, 2016)

Thanks for your time!!


----------



## Tripp (Aug 18, 2016)

Got a Hitch Climber and going to try it out this weekend
What diam. and length do you use for your friction hitch?


----------



## beastmaster (Aug 20, 2016)

Before SRT was invented drt was how we ascended, foot locking up. Most didnt even use a prussic. I remember old timers would lock their legs and work off the double line. ISA sponsored events use to have competitions using drt.
I still sometimes use it, but I think foot lockings a dieing art.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Aug 20, 2016)

beastmaster said:


> Before SRT was invented drt was how we ascended, foot locking up. Most didnt even use a prussic. I remember old timers would lock their legs and work off the double line. ISA sponsored events use to have competitions using drt.
> I still sometimes use it, but I think foot lockings a dieing art.



Good times for sure,
I remember back in the day day, if you could not footlock (no prussic back then) 30', you were not hired.
Jeff


----------



## Zale (Aug 20, 2016)

beastmaster said:


> Before SRT was invented drt was how we ascended, foot locking up. Most didnt even use a prussic. I remember old timers would lock their legs and work off the double line. ISA sponsored events use to have competitions using drt.
> I still sometimes use it, but I think foot lockings a dieing art.



It is a climbing style that is going away. All the new toys out there make it much easier on the body.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Aug 21, 2016)

Zale said:


> It is a climbing style that is going away. All the new toys out there make it much easier on the body.



I think it also sissy-fies them,
I think a climber should know all the 'old school' just to have a plan 'B',,
I mean, a climber that cuts his wrist or arm or something could bleed out quick,
an old school climber can tie a taut line hitch with one hand easily and get down,
Jeff


----------



## Zale (Aug 21, 2016)

I agree.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Aug 21, 2016)

Ah, I mean that every year more gizmo's are coming out,
I just do not think production should drop so we can hop on the new gizmo train,
if so, every groudie should know the systems the climbers are using,,right?
Jeff


----------



## Zale (Aug 21, 2016)

I don't know if production drops. I've watched guys ascend SRT and it is slick. All leg muscles and saves the arms. We can't turn a blind eye to some of this stuff.


----------



## crotchclimber (Aug 21, 2016)

Zale said:


> It is a climbing style that is going away. All the new toys out there make it much easier on the body.


Agreed the new tools make it easier on the body. I've tried footlocking up a doubled line a little; even with professional instruction on technique and I still found it extremely difficult, requiring super grip strength and abs of steel. It may be quick if you've mastered it, but it's going to take a lot of time and working out to get to that level.


----------



## Zale (Aug 22, 2016)

It does take time, patience, coordination and strength. That is why it's fading into the sunset,


----------



## BC WetCoast (Aug 23, 2016)

jefflovstrom said:


> Good times for sure,
> I remember back in the day day, if you could not footlock (no prussic back then) 30', you were not hired.
> Jeff


I cannot footlock. You are a better man than me.

In fact, you're a better man than me in every aspect, smarter, better looking and above all - humble.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Aug 23, 2016)

BC WetCoast said:


> I cannot footlock. You are a better man than me.
> 
> In fact, you're a better man than me in every aspect, smarter, better looking and above all - humble.



Check is in the mail,,
Jeff


----------

